

Upcoming TeXmacs 1.99.3 release change log - amichail
http://svn.savannah.gnu.org/viewvc/*checkout*/trunk/src/TeXmacs/doc/about/changes/change-log.en.tm?root=texmacs&revision=9555&content-type=text%2Fplain

======
amichail
Note that TeXmacs is a WYSIWYG math/science word processor — NOT a TeX/LaTeX
GUI front end.

